# New Holland Stackliner Small Bale Loaders



## wascator (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi, because of lack of help we are about at the end of getting small bales in without a machine. I want to look around for a used New Holland Stackliner. There are several models, variations and features over the years. I need to learn something about which models to look for, avoid, etc. so if you have any experience with these let me know.
I found a machine being used in Europe: Kemper Ballenautomat. I don't know if any were brought to the USA but there are some Youtube videos of it working and it is certainly an attractive machine. But here I am in the real world and the New Holland seems to be what is available to me.
Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, lots of work, for sure. I had a hard enough time unloading 200 small squares when I had my supplier deliver!!
I pick up my own hay now from the same guy. A good portion of his business is all about hay. He has a New Holland 1049 Haystacker, not sure if it's diesel or gas, but it seems to do a great job for him. He also has a hay bale grab on his old Allis Chalmers fork lift that he stacks either round bales (one at a time) or small squares (18 at a time) in his hay shed. He pretty much does all the work by himself with the help from his retired father and a summer student, when need be.
I love the Bale grab, as he can load up my trailer, 15 small squares at a time. No hand bombing til I get home!
Are you considering a self contained unit, or a trailer type unit. I guess the pull behind would be a little cheaper, but then you need to make sure you have the tractor to pull it and operate it.


----------

